# New to forum



## vapeshifter (16/5/15)

Hey everyone. I've been vaping for almost 3 months now. Started out with Twisp when I bought my mom a starter kit. She quit cigs and my vaping journey started. Current gear: REO, LEMO2, Kanger STM, Turbo RDA, Dodge RDA, Aqua V2, Istick 50, Smox 80 plus... Yes ita expensive but enjoyable habit. All about the ohms baby... Vapeshifter for life although my wife hates it.







Vapeshifter

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sir Vape (16/5/15)

Welcome bro


----------



## Dubz (16/5/15)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/5/15)

I met @vapeshifter today great guy. Welcome to the forum bro, if you have any questions or need help with anything just shout. We have a really great bunch of people here. See you at vapecon!


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

Welcome @vapeshifter 
Enjoy the forum
Are you from the US?


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Welcome @vapeshifter  

You've got some great gear there! IStick 50W FTW! 

Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/5/15)

Ye Welcome to the Party


----------



## zadiac (17/5/15)

Wow, vaping only 3 months and you've got more gear than I have....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeshifter (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome @vapeshifter
> Enjoy the forum
> Are you from the US?


I'm from Mzanzi 


Vapeshifter


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

vapeshifter said:


> I'm from Mzanzi
> 
> 
> Vapeshifter



Thanks
Please update your location details with a city. Eg JHB or CT etc
Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then Personal Settings
Then find the location field
This helps with many things on the forum

And while youre at it, please upload a cool avatar pic
In the avatar menu
A pic that is about 300 by 300 pixels works best
Avatars are cool and they also help people to recognise your posts easier


----------



## Andre (18/5/15)

Most welcome to the forum. And another Reonaut! Please post a pic of your Reo in the Reo Mail thread so you can be issued your official Reonaut badge. Congrats on the 3 months stinky free - a huge achievement.


----------



## Paulie (18/5/15)

Welcome  Hope your enjoy it here and shout if you have any questions


----------

